# Useful tools for conversions and mods - sawhorses



## DaveInGA (Aug 1, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but needed to build some saw horses for getting some work done around the house and realized after reading this forum the plans might come in real handy for folks doing tin boat conversions and mods. 

These were simple to make, very easy to build, heavy, stable and best of all, about as cheap as buying the lumber and a "sawhorse kit" from the big box. I used nine 2 X 4 studs, twenty-six 3" deck screws and sixteen 2 1/2" deck screws(extras and scrap I'd gathered and had on hand). Total cost to me, if I had to buy the two by's, was about $20.00 plus labor. I used my table saw, but you could use a power saw to cut these just as well. So you could get by building these with a power saw and a drill/screwdriver. I got the plans on how to make the saw horses here: 

https://woodworking.about.com/od/shopequipmentsupplies/ss/woodSawhorses.htm

And of course, the obligatory pics, hope this helps someone:

The sawhorses with a solid core door laid on top top make a table. I picked the door up for $35.00 at the surplus outfit in Athens:






The sawhorses stacked, side view:





The sawhorses stacked, end view:





After using them, I couldn't be more pleased and best of all they'll be ready when I start modding the boat I'm shopping for.

Dave


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2010)

Moved it to the boat house!

Awesome post man! :beer:

I am going to add it to the master boat build thread!


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice job on the sawhorses. They look great, and really solid. 

Having a portable work table is a great thing. I use a 6' folding table. When family comes over, or we have a cook out, throw a table clothe on it. Otherwise it works great for projects, and when I m done with it, fold it up and stand it in teh corner. 

I also aquired a free Workmate. Thing works great, it can be used as a vise, has holes for dog ears, and 4 dogears, plus it collapses. I've been taking it up to my brothers for a basement remodle project, last weekend I cut tile on it.


----------



## mephitic (Sep 2, 2010)

I built some of these about a month ago for some home projects. Love them! Good and solid. They are great to lay plywood across for a quick bench/table.


----------

